# Does anyone use DSMO and Previcox for their Horse?



## ppickett21 (Feb 5, 2009)

My 20 year old mare walks on her back toes because of pain in the joint right above the hoof and the ankle joint. I give her joint supplements, and maybe that helps some, but the Dr. gave me DSMO and Previcox 227 to use on her. The Previcox 227 is a pain medicine by mouth and I looked it up online and all I see is the use on dogs, and the DSMO is used on humans. I am just wondering if any of ya'll have used or heard of these medicines and if you have used it before.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I keep some DMSO on hand all the time. Its great for when someone gets sore or has a swelling booboo. They claim you will get an onion taste in your mouth when you apply it bare handed but I have never experienced that :shock:
It looks like this if its what your talking about- 








I prefer the roll on applicator though


ETA- look up DMSO equine for the horsey kind


----------



## ppickett21 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you, I usually get it from the vet and he always has it is a spray bottles and I think over charges for it, that's why I was looking for it online..lol


----------



## ppickett21 (Feb 5, 2009)

Can you tell me where you purchased your equine DMSO?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

My mom uses dmso and gives it too us if we have a wound or something, but it smells foul. dmso is supposed to bring things to the surface and i tell her that when i put i on, it about brings my food to the surface.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I got mine at a local feed store. I think you can get it at just about any equine/farm supply place. Valley vet has it I know. 
DMSO Liquid Valhoma (Equine - Horse Health Care - Liniments)

Here Jeffers has it in the roll on
http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=1&pf_id=16064

I've ordered from both of these companies. They are reputable suppliers


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

I used the DMSO, like the pic posted by Vidaloco, on a mare with a stifle injury. She cut her rear pastern up really severely and then from being lame she injured her stifle so wasnt using her whole back end properly. It works great, you just have to rub it over the area and let it go to work. I do recommend wearing gloves as like someone else said you get a foul taste in your mouth (some do some dont) but it also goes into your system as well...so whatever you have on your hands will go into your body from this stuff, its just how it works. A guy died using this stuff, he had windex on his hands before he used it on his horse and it got into his bloodstream so just be careful! It does great things for injuries though! good luck!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Vidaloco said:


> They claim you will get an onion taste in your mouth when you apply it bare handed but I have never experienced that


Garlic.

It is very dangerous to apply without gloves. As mentioned - it will draw anything from the surface into the blood stream.

We use it only when necessary.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

:shock: I promise to use gloves nest time. Or at the very least not have vodka on my hands :lol:


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

DMSO is used in dog racing as well with absorbine for just about all types of pain i use it on my horses as well.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> :shock: I promise to use gloves nest time. Or at the very least not have vodka on my hands :lol:


hahahaha.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

DMSO is great stuff! Works awesome for people and animals. I've used it for swellings on horses before and it works great. BUT do remember to use gloves. If an animal has an infection, it gets on your hands and then you touch DMSO that infection will go straight into your bloodstream.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I use it on my mare's blood clots. It works great. I used to get it from my vet, but now I have the one from the picture in the second or third post.

You have to be VERY careful about what you put on that area of your horse where the DMSO is. No flyspray, no Show Sheen, no color shampoos... NOTHING with any chemicals because they will go directly into your horse's bloodstream.

Think of any area with DMSO on it as an open wound. Anything you wouldn't spray on an open, bleeding wound, don't spray on that area.

Also, be sure to wear gloves. My vet told me about a guy who put DMSO on his arms for muscle soreness, and then sprayed pesticides in his yard. The pesticides got on his arms and he ended up dying.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

DMSO 

Must wear gloves. Absolutely. Who wants an equine steroid on their hands? Never know what it can do.

Just to be safe.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

DMSO is great stuff. theres tons of uses for it. we use it to relieve swelling, wrap legs, sweat legs with it, etc. some people even mix it with Wind Aide and shoot it down the horses throat before they race to help with breathing. boy do THOSE horses SMELL BAD! you always know when one has had it!

but yeah, always wear gloves.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> DMSO
> 
> Must wear gloves. Absolutely. Who wants an equine steroid on their hands? Never know what it can do.
> 
> Just to be safe.


since when is DMSO an equine steroid?


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

Also - NEVER get DMSO near an open wound/scratch - burns like crazy to you AND horse. 

Surprised no one asked why horse is walking on toes. Have you tried an equine chiropractor to adjust her and a really good farrier to shoe her to help support her? Sounds like vet is just treating symptoms, but you need to understand why she's walking this way and help fix it.


----------



## SaddlebredGrl (Oct 8, 2009)

I think it's a little weird the vet wants you to give previcox. The 227 is for a large dog, and i would imagine that if you were giving this you would have to give a lot to even make a difference, which previcox isn't cheap. Why didn't he tell you to give bute? Personally i'd not give the previcox, i've never seen my vet give anyone any dog pain meds for their horse.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

DMSO is also the same as MSM its just the topical version of the supplement, so if you are afraid of applying it after that lovely pesticide story you can alternatively feed it to your horse, but the point of using it topically is to apply directly to an affected area and like everyone said it makes the skin absorb anything on top of it, so if you mixed it with gluclosamine that would go directly to where it was applied. I haven't gone crazy mixing it with medications, but I know you can use to to absorb other things into an area. But the stuff is also supposed to help aid in healing and repair by itself. Ive used it, freezes at a low temperature which can make it annoying in winter.


----------



## Appygiril (Mar 8, 2011)

SaddlebredGrl said:


> I think it's a little weird the vet wants you to give previcox. The 227 is for a large dog, and i would imagine that if you were giving this you would have to give a lot to even make a difference, which previcox isn't cheap. Why didn't he tell you to give bute? Personally i'd not give the previcox, i've never seen my vet give anyone any dog pain meds for their horse.


Hi all I wanted to respond to this post and just let everyone know what I know about previcox.

this is my intro into why and how I know about previcox and about why vets will prescribe it instead of bute: I have an 18 yr old gelding and about 2 yrs ago he fell and injured his knee. he had a flat fracture on his front left radiocarpal (sorry about mis spelling) and he now has a little bone fragment in front of that joint. As such there is a lot of scar tissue around it and it causes discomfort and pain/inflammation, he was on bute but as you know bute is hard on a horses digestive systems and causes all sorts of problems with any sort of "long-term" use. so my vet told me about previcox and the studies being done on it. 

the active ingredient in it effects horses much more powerfully than it does dogs, 1/4 of the 227mg pill is enough for a 1200lb horse! and they have had horses on it for up to 15yrs so far with no sign of ill side effects! The studies are still being conducted so the results are not conclusive right now.

Naturally I didn't want my wonderful boy in pain and I completely trust my vet, she has more than proven her abilities to my barn, so i decided to give previcox a try. He has been on a 1/4 of a pill every day for about 1.5 yrs now and he is doing wonderfully and has made more progress than my vet thought possible. he can do everything he could before his injury, aside from jumping, and he is his happy spunky self again! I am almost ready to move him to 1/4 a pill every other day as the drug has a 48hr working period. a couple of older horses (around 30yr old) are also on previcox for various old ago pains/aches and their owners are all happy with the drug and the improvements it has made of their horses lives.

I know new drugs can be scary but i think that previcox is a great new drug and one worth not writing off and looking into more. I know that my experience with it has been a great one and I don't know what my boy and I would have done without its help in his rehab.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i didn't read all this but i just wanted to say that i use DSMO and CutHeal. and sometimes a mixture of sulpher and Vaseline. the DSMO and Cutheall was amazing at healing our girl's foot. she got cut up in some barbed wire.
i have some pictures too.
so WARNING!!! GRAPHIC!
#1 was about 2 weeks or so after it was originally hurt. and this was before the DSMO and CutHeal mixture was used.
#2 was after we started using DSMO and CutHeal
#3 and #4 was like a month or 2 after the DSMO and CutHeal mixture. and she was rideable in these pictures.
#5 is basically how it looks now still. she'll have a slight scar buts that all and mainly because it took us several weeks before we found out about the DSMO and Cutheal mixture.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

We always have DMSO in the barn. It is great for strains, aches and swelling. I keep gel and liquid. Have found that the gel doesn't freeze through the winter but the liquid does....not sure why. Like stated before, always wear gloves. Made that mistake once in my younger days and I tasted bath and body works lotion for awhile lol! I don't mix it very often, although in the past have mixed it with Absorbine per vet's instructions.


----------

